# anagram: a play on words



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Anagram hall of fame.

Some in here are quite long anagrams.

Internet Anagram Server : Anagram Hall of Fame

Luc H.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I always love seeing those. Thanks for posting!


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the post Luc, enjoyed that!


----------



## ramon (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice Link, gracias!


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

That's a very clever list. Thank you for posting.


----------

